# Recommend plants for use with clown and yoyo loaches



## BlakeAronson (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,

got a lot of loaches, in particular the clowns and yoyos can be a bit destructive with certain plants.

tanks is 36x15.5x25.5 50 gallon tall.
lighting is 2x96w 6700 and 10000 AHS kit.
CO2 is supplied with a PH controller
substrate will likely be ECO Complete

i've got the following guys that are a concern with the plants
5 clownloaches (2-3", these guys are only growing like 1/2" a year, witnessed these guys literally digging up a stem plant from my tank they didnt like)
2 yoyo loaches (4", seem to be done growing, these guys love to dig)
1 zebra loach (1.5", hasn't grown in 2 years, i want to get him 2 friends, hes very well behaved)
1 kubotai loach (2", also hasn't grown, want to get 2 more, also well behaved)

so what do you guys consider to be some good loach compatible plants. they will chomp some plants leaves, dig up ones they don't like. looking for some foreground plants, medium hight, and some tall growers (25.5" tall tank)


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have 2 clown loaches and 3 zebras in my 90 gallon. They seem to be ok w/ my plants--they (or others) have uprooted HC, HM but others are ok (I have many plants including--many species of rotala, crypts, didiplis diandra, swords, blyxa japonica, various species of bacopa, anubias).

Good luck!

-Roy


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Anubias and java fern should be fine if attached to rocks or driftwood.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got Yo Yos and skunk loaches. Well rooted plants like crypts and swords work well, once established. I can second the anubias or java ferns, you can tie them down. Vals and Sags also do well once they get going. You may have to work out an anchoring system until the plants can develop strong root systems. I really like crypts. They usually have enough roots to anchor themselves pretty well when planted, and then once they get going, they are hard to displace. Dan


----------

